# Commuter Options ?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I am going to be moving to Chicago and thinking living in Hammond IN. What are commuter options there ? Do they have buses that run to Chicago or taxis?


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 9, 2007)

Guest said:


> I am going to be moving to Chicago and thinking living in Hammond IN. What are commuter options there ? Do they have buses that run to Chicago or taxis?


See this LINK for info on commuter service between Hammond and Chicago.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

Guest said:


> I am going to be moving to Chicago and thinking living in Hammond IN. What are commuter options there ? Do they have buses that run to Chicago or taxis?


Ahh - the Southshore Line! That'd be real nice, riding on a EMU. Go out towards South Bend on a day off and do a bit of street running. That's the way to travel. But . . . don't pack a bicycle!

Jim


----------

